# Threexlean doggies



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I got all three bathed and dried in 1 1/2 hours. I was impressed... Not sure Kodi was! (That was supposed to be "Three Clean Doggies"... Wrote it on the iPad, and I don't think there is any way to change a thread starter!)


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

That is impressive!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow I can't even do Sophie in an hour and a half! They all are beautiful! If Pixel had a white beard she could be Sophie sitting there.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> Wow I can't even do Sophie in an hour and a half! They all are beautiful! If Pixel had a white beard she could be Sophie sitting there.


I know. I see pictures of Sophie and can't believe how much they look alike! How much does Sophie weigh?


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

It sounds like their personalities are very similar also!

I hadn't weighed her for a while, last time was 10.1 lbs. So I just now weighed her and she's 9 lbs 12 oz! That was after a big breakfast. I hope she doesn't get much if any bigger. She'll be a year old Feb 1 (sob)

How much does Pixel weigh?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> It sounds like their personalities are very similar also!
> 
> I hadn't weighed her for a while, last time was 10.1 lbs. So I just now weighed her and she's 9 lbs 12 oz! That was after a big breakfast. I hope she doesn't get much if any bigger. She'll be a year old Feb 1 (sob)
> 
> How much does Pixel weigh?


So she's similar in size to Pixel too. Pixel was 9 1/2 lbs at 10 1/2 months, and I don't expect her to grow much more either. So she'll probably finish out right about the same as Sophie. I love my little peanut pup! Kodi is on the large side, and I'm SURE Panda will be much bigger than Pixel, though I HOPE she doesn't get as big as Kodi. Based on Panda's parents, I am guessing that she'll be 12-13 lbs.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

So are you moving here or am I moving there, these girls would be so cute together. 
How much does Kodi weigh? 
I agree 10 lbs or under is great for portability.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dee Dee said:


> So are you moving here or am I moving there, these girls would be so cute together.
> How much does Kodi weigh?
> I agree 10 lbs or under is great for portability.


Kodi is 17 lbs (and not at all over weight) and 11 1/2"... so the very top of the standard.

I'd LOVE to see Sophie and Pix playing together!!!


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Wow that is impressive. It takes me about 1 hour just to do 1 dog.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

How can I weigh Rudy? I'm guessing he's about 8 1/2 lbs. His mother is 7 1/2 lbs. and his father is 9 lbs. I'm guessing he is going to be about 10-12 lbs. He 7 1/2 months old and he seems to be slowing down in his growing.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

I have a baby scale to weigh Sophie on. Rudy is such a cutie!

Kodi is a big boy! A big beautiful boy!

Pixel and Sophie playing together would be epic


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> Wow that is impressive. It takes me about 1 hour just to do 1 dog.


It used to take me an hour to do Kodi... I've gotten more efficient out of necessity!  In fairness, I think it will take longer once Panda has a lot of coat. Right now, I think it took 10 minutes to get her completely dry! 

Also, the Pro-Line all in one shampoo and conditioner that Karen Collins suggested for me to try helped too... Only one application and rinse. (except for Kodi's feet and legs... after the muck on the edge of the road, THEY really needed the whitening shampoo too!)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa T. said:


> How can I weigh Rudy? I'm guessing he's about 8 1/2 lbs. His mother is 7 1/2 lbs. and his father is 9 lbs. I'm guessing he is going to be about 10-12 lbs. He 7 1/2 months old and he seems to be slowing down in his growing.


I weigh them at the vet's office. Most vets are happy to have you bring your dog in and use their scale. It makes their job easier if you don't let your dog get overweight!  An added advantage, is that it's an opportunity to bring your dog into the vet's office, have nothing "bad" done to them feed them lots of cookies and make it a happy, pleasant encounter!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Lisa T. said:


> How can I weigh Rudy? .


Weigh yourself. Then, while holding Rudy, weigh again. The difference is how much Rudy weighs. :smile2:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Weigh yourself. Then, while holding Rudy, weigh again. The difference is how much Rudy weighs. :smile2:


I've found that to be pretty unreliable with small dogs. I can do it three times and get three different results. And ounces matter when talking about puppies. few human (adult) scales are that refined.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I've found that to be pretty unreliable with small dogs. I can do it three times and get three different results. And ounces matter when talking about puppies. few human (adult) scales are that refined.


Yeah, I can get a couple of different weights for myself too. If I don't like the first one, I weigh again and hope for a better result! :grin2:


----------

